# Boy or Girl?



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm wanting to get a LGD and I'm not sure if I want a boy or girl?
I'm thinking girl because of smaller size and less aggression.
But I Don't want to end up with unwanted mixed puppies. 
If I get a female I don't want to spay her incase I want puppies later, like when she gets older and I want her son/daughter to take over.
I've never had a male dog before or a big dog, I'm worried a big male might be to much to handle, but I've heard males make better LGD's. 
I want them to protect my home, animals, and me and be friendly somewhat pet like.

Which should I get Boy or Girl?

Thanks, have a great day!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't say about LGD's but in general I prefer neutered male dogs. For years I always had spayed females but several years ago I got a neutered male to keep my female company and decided that I loved them. With a neutered male, what you see is what you get. Females are temperamental, even the spayed females.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The reason males are better is because they pee on everything, marking their territory. Makes some things go away.  We just bought a female and a male as puppies. We will have to see how that goes! I like the male a lot more though. He is like his daddy, all laid back. He is also fluffy, which makes him even better!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!! Boys 2 Girls 0. Looking good for boys


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Here the female LGDs outnumber the males. I call them my Amazon princesses.  Realistically, it comes down to personal preference. Both the males and females mark their territory, one of my females darn near lifts her leg like a boy to do it. They both are nurturing with the livestock, and they both are willing to sacrifice their lives for their herd. One of my females could easily take out a pack of coyotes by herself, she'd just grab one by the head, snap it's neck, and move on to the next. It was easy to figure out which ones she killed because she'd go back and crush their leg bones later. 

If you plan on keeping your LGD intact, you should factor that in. A female will go into heat twice a year, and she will be looking for love and attracting suitors from quite a distance. She may let these potential suitors a lot closer to your livestock than is safe at these times. On the flip side, an intact male will be willing to travel quite a distance looking for love anytime there's a nearby female in heat. This will leave your livestock unguarded. 

Personally, I love my girls.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I love both. It really just depends on the dog.  Some boys are down-right crazy, but some are down right cuddly. Same with females.


----------

